# Better Buy...Orvis vs. redington!



## Guest

Alright,

Now this is your opinion about better buys regarding an Orvis Outfit or Redington Outfit. Let me fill you in on the facts! 

Redington Oufit:
- Redington LA reel...supreme reel for the $$ and can take a beating, oversized drag, and large backing capcity,lifetime warranty!
- Redington Wayfayer Rod(10ft. 7wt.)...44 million mod. med/fast rod with aluminum reel seat. Extra reach for line control and mending on salmon/steelhead rivers! Fighting butt! Breaks down to 5 pieces for easy travelling, and saltwater capable.

Orvis Outfit: 
-Orvis Battenkill LA reel...Large arbor design, largest line pick up ratio on the market, offset drag system, great warranty!
-Orvis Silver Label rod(10ft. 7wt.)...Good blank, strong rod, extra reach for big rivers! Wooden reelseat and fighting butt. Midfelx action, and 4pc. model! Orvis 25yr. warranty!

What do you guys think?? I will be purchasing one of these for fishing the PM and targeting steelies behind the salmon. I have an idea of what I want, but I just need a few more opinions! What do you guys think?? Thanks in advance!


----------



## quix20

i say you have to go with what you feel the most comfortable with (both pricewise and feel). have you tried casting either of these rods?? did you like the feel/handle of the rod? 

personally, before i sink a bunch of money into an outfit, i would want to try it out. cast it, try to mend with it, and so on and so forth. i know both of these are rather expensive models.

quix


----------



## Ladykiller

For starters....Orvis owns Redington....LOL

But I have heard that the Redington LA's (not sure on which models, or if allem em) have the bearings rust on the inside. That would not be fun to go across state and be out a reel to fish with.


----------



## Guest

You have to decide on the rod. You wouldn't want someone picking new shoe's out for you would you? Same with a rod, you have to like both the looks and the feel.
As for the reels, I know Redington tried to price that reel right but my problems with it are it's weight (kinda heavy) and the fact that it is made way off-shore.
I thought stuff made in the third world was supposed to be much less expensive. Guess no one told Ralph Laren and Redington.


----------



## Guest

Andy up at the new shop in Grand Blanc has all of his Orvis rods on sale at 35% off. It is all brand new stock.


----------



## Guest

I casted both, but the orvis one is a little slower!!! I don't mind, I personally like the Redington, but I haven't heard too much about the Wayfayer yet, but it packs down, casts well, and is saltwater capable!!!


----------



## Dutchman

I'm actually the 17 year old son of dutchman so take my advice or leave it. I personally love the new redington large arbor reels. They have an unlimited lifetime warranty and you can usually get them replaced over the counter. I personally work at a sportshop that sells redingtons. We always replace if we have enough stock to do it. I don't know what the orvis warranty is so on that I have no comment. As far as rods go I personally think that St. Croix is where it is at. They have the same warranty as a redington and the legend ultra actually has a higher modulus graphite than the redington. Normally you can find the St. Croix's at a better price. I have fished with both st croix and redington 7 weights and I was much more impressed with the st croix. it cast smoother and it just felt more comfortable. But when you buy make sure you can try the rods first. You don't want to buy a rod and find out you can't stand the action of it. 

Bob s
Son of dutchman


----------



## Woolybugger

SFK,

I have to agree. I have never considered those brands. I love my Sage and G.Loomis. My next rod will probably be a St. Croix for all the reasons you mentioned.


----------



## Guest

Saltwater capable.....hmmmm......!!!! All I can say is I visit Florida once a year, Deleware twice a year, conneticut once a year, california(maybe once - twice in a 3yr. span), and will be going to cancun this christmas. Now, I want a rod I can use for here in Michigan and pack it up for travel and use it on the flats in cancun for bonefish, backwaters of florida for snook and reds, shores of califronia for stripers and salmon, sandbars of connecticut and Deleware for stripers, bluefish, albies, and little tunnies, and still use it for Great Lakes Salmon and Steelies! Now, a saltwater rod usually has an aluminum reelseat, larger guides(stronger too), and a strong butt for bringing in big fish. Many Great Lakes salmon/steelhead rods have wooden reelseats, mid-flex or full-flex actions, and aren't the best salt tools. Now Serial Fish Killer, are you telling me that a Michigan angler shouldn't have these, well it sure helps when fighting larger salmon, when saltwater fly rods can be helpful???!!! All I can say is for an angler that travels alot, from fresh to salt, considering the right tackle will keep you on top of things!!!!


----------



## Guest

Steelhead, yeah they will put up a better fight then reds and snook! But a wooden reelseat will wear in salt overtime!!! Let me tell you one more thing....a baby tarpon 15lbs. will fight alot harder than a 15lb. steelie, alot harder!!!! Saltwater fish are stronger(not all of them) but most of them! But ironically, steelies are my favorite fish!!!!!


----------



## Guest

C'mon guys, you're both right. Some companies do make rods that are 'salt water capable', Sage with their RPLXI series highly tauts the rod for the salt. Ditto's for Thomas & Thomas who make the Horizons in both salt and fresh water models. Will a 10 weight fresh water model self destruct if it feels salt water? I don't think so, not right away anyway. Will nickle silver hardware take kindly to salt or will wood reel seat spacers swell in the salt? No and probably yes. Why else would the makers of rods (who should know after all) not put wood on their salt spec'd rods if it didn't matter.
I had some corrosion occur on my Loomis graphite reel seat when I left an aluminum reel on it all season. Graphite is a conductor so I wonder if a galvanic response occured between the two elements and I've wondered long before the issue was brought up here what would have happened to the rod and reel in a salty environment at elevated temperatures.
I'm just making a case to say your both right and I'm ducking out of town in a day so I don't have to face your wrath for butting in on a good p-ing match.


----------



## Guest

Right on! At least you agree with my point! Rods are suitedfor different applications!!!


----------

